# [imapd-ssl] authentication error: No such file or directory

## yarug

Hi,

I have just emerged courier-imap, but I'm running into a configuration issue. 

I emerged courier-imap, created a ssl certificate and started the courier-imapd-ssl service.

When I try to access my mail from an email client I get the following error in my /var/logs/mail/current logfile:

Jan 22 20:44:11 [imapd-ssl] Connection, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.100]

Jan 22 20:44:12 [imapd-ssl] LOGIN: ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.100], command=AUTHENTICATE

Jan 22 20:44:12 [imapd-ssl] authdaemon: s_connect() failed: No such file or directory

Jan 22 20:44:12 [imapd-ssl] LOGIN FAILED, method=PLAIN, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.100]

Jan 22 20:44:12 [imapd-ssl] authentication error: No such file or directory

What can be wrong? I checked the existence of .maildir in my home directory and it's there.

Any help appreciated...

----------

## langthang

courier-imap version?

with 3.0.8

```
/etc/inist.d/authdaemond start
```

with 4.0.1

```
/etc/init.d/courier-authlib start
```

----------

## yarug

I'm on 4.0.0:

net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.0  +berkdb -debug -fam +gdbm +ipv6 +nls (-selinux)

When I tried to start courier-authlib I get a message saying it has been started:

* WARNING:  "courier-authlib" has already been started.

It is started by the courier-imapd-ssl service:

$ /etc/init.d/courier-imapd-ssl start

 * Starting courier-authlib: authdaemond ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting courier-imapd over SSL ...                                                                            [ ok ]

Thanks

----------

## langthang

courier-imap-4.0.0 is no longer in portage tree. You might want to emerge sync; emerge courier-imap -Duv then /etc/init.d/courier-authlib restart.

----------

## yarug

Don't ask me why, but when I tried again this morning, it suddenly worked...   :Confused: 

The log still complains about a missing directory though:

Jan 23 10:59:49 [imapd-ssl] Connection, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.100]

Jan 23 10:59:49 [imapd-ssl] LOGIN, user=guray, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.100], protocol=IMAP

Jan 23 10:59:49 [imapd-ssl] /etc/courier-imap/shared/index: No such file or directory

I will upgrade to 4.0.1 now and see if this message is still there.

Thanks

----------

## yarug

[imapd-ssl] /etc/courier-imap/shared/index: No such file or directory message is gone and I can connect without problems now after the upgrade. Thanks for your help langthang, I appreciate it...

----------

## DrWilken

I've just had a similar problem... Did:

```

# cp /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc

# /etc/init.d/courier-authlib restart

```

and it works!    :Smile: 

----------

## newtonian

 *DrWilken wrote:*   

> I've just had a similar problem... Did:
> 
> ```
> 
> # cp /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc
> ...

 

I did an emerge -u world and courier got updated to 4.0.1.  The upgrade brought my mail server down.  Nobody could log in to get mail.  

DrWilken's post fixed everything.  Thanks!!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## j-m

 *yarug wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Jan 22 20:44:11 [imapd-ssl] Connection, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.100]
> 
> Jan 22 20:44:12 [imapd-ssl] LOGIN: ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.100], command=AUTHENTICATE
> ...

 

Are you really using IPv6?   :Question: 

----------

## DrWilken

 :Laughing: 

----------

## rfdonnelly

I just kept the updated /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc but I changed the authmodulelist line.

```
#authmodulelist="authmysql authldap authpam authuserdb authshadow authcustom"

authmodulelist="authpam authuserdb authshadow"

```

----------

## grishnav

 *newtonian wrote:*   

>  *DrWilken wrote:*   I've just had a similar problem... Did:
> 
> ```
> 
> # cp /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc
> ...

 

Mine too... and it's still down. It doesn't authenticate vmailmgr users anymore... there doesn't seem to be an appropriate vmailmgr authlib. Anybody have any ideas?

----------

## newtonian

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mine too... and it's still down. It doesn't authenticate vmailmgr users anymore... there doesn't seem to be an appropriate vmailmgr authlib. Anybody have any ideas?

 

What are you running ? standard pop, pop-ssl, standard imap, or imap-ssl?

----------

## SKPhoton

 *newtonian wrote:*   

>  *DrWilken wrote:*   I've just had a similar problem... Did:
> 
> ```
> 
> # cp /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc
> ...

 

That worked for me too! Thanks!!

----------

## robfish

 *rfdonnelly wrote:*   

> I just kept the updated /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc but I changed the authmodulelist line.
> 
> ```
> #authmodulelist="authmysql authldap authpam authuserdb authshadow authcustom"
> 
> ...

 

Thanks - this worked for me too (after tearing my hair out and even tried reinstalling my mail server stuff)

----------

## mariourk

Thanks a lot, you guys saved my ass!!   :Very Happy: 

Note: After I ran into trouble with courier-imap-4.0.1 I downgraded to the old

version, 3.0.8 This didn;t fix anything though, so I went back to 4.0.1

After restarting courier-authlib I ran into yet another problem:

```

# /etc/init.d/courier-authlib restart

 * Starting courier-authlib: authdaemond...

/usr/bin/env: /usr/sbin/courierlogger: No such file or directory          [ !! ] 

```

I was able to fix that by re-emerging courier-authlib. Thanks to this thread

----------

